# Zapi H3



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone out there have a program console that I could purchase for my Zapi H3? I have had zero luck getting the company to respond. I hooked it up to do a test but the controller is set for 120/144 volts and I need to set it for 72 volts. Only because I have a 72 volt system. I need to test this controller as a traction controller only and not engage the plug braking or regen mode. It is possible to use it in traction mode only but I need a programing console to do it. I do not want to test by going out and purchasing 12 more batteries. So if anyone can help that would be wonderful. 

Pete : )


----------

